# Guten Abend Kameraden! (Good evening comrades!)



## trecker (Nov 23, 2007)

Good Evening!

I´m a 33 years old german and i live near of the Harz-mountains.
I´m working as civil officer and as volunteer mountain rescue trooper.
My interests are modeling in 1/72 and the searching of "old war-metal".
I hope to have a good time with you.

Horrido
trecker


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Trecker: Welcome to the forum from the USA. Lots of good people here.
You'll enjoy the place. Der Adler is one of your countrymen, he should be
online later today....

Charles


----------



## Torch (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Jacksonville, NC 

What's a civil officer? Polizei?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice to meet you mate.....welcome!


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome from Poland...


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello trecker, welcome aboard the most interesting forum on the WWW.


----------



## trecker (Nov 24, 2007)

oh thats great here.
men from all over the world.

mkloby:i working for our district government. here i lead a little sqad (8 men).
we are checking the speed from car-drivers. it´s a ugly game.
ccheese: which plane shows your threat? Could it be a variant of B-24?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2007)

Wilkommen mein Freund. 




ccheese said:


> You'll enjoy the place. Der Adler is one of your countrymen, he should be
> online later today....
> 
> Charles



8) 

Actually I am an American. I was just born and raised in Germany and have lived in Germany most of my life.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 24, 2007)

Greetings from Canada!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2007)

Hallo Trecker,
Nice to read there another modeller who likes 1:72 scale modelling.Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2007)

hello Trecker, welcome from down under.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Trecker


----------



## Rusker (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome!

What do you have in your collection so far? I'm always interested in what others have found.


----------



## seesul (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome from Czech Republic


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

trecker said:


> oh thats great here.
> men from all over the world.
> 
> ccheese: which plane shows your threat? Could it be a variant of B-24?




Trecker:

The aircraft in my "siggy" (as it's called) is a US Navy PB4Y-2. It is a
variant of the B-24. It had a single tail, and the fuselage was short,
like the export B-24's to England. The Navy used them for anti-sub
patrol, and later for hurricane hunters. Of course, they made lots of 
booze runs to Cuba, too. I was an Aviation Radioman during my time
in the U.S. Navy. Flew in them (and others) many times.

Again, welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, trekker. Nice to see another dog person on here!


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello from Texas, nice to meet you.

DBII


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2007)

Noch einmal, Herzlich Wilkommen aus Tschechien!
Ich bin Tschechei wer Deustch spricht...


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day Trecker from another Aussie. Welcome to the site


----------

